# FOUNDER OF LOW CREATIONS C.C.



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I got a phone call from Glen this morning that Derek Ward founder of Low Creations C.C. passed away late last night early morning. Our Hearts and Prayers goes out to the family. You will be missed!!!


R.I.P Mr. Derek Ward. :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

R.I.P. 


FROM THE CHRIST PUNCHER 


AND


THE LUX


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:angel: Rest In Peace My Brother Until We See Each Other Again..


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

OUR PRAYERS GOES OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND YOUR CLUB


FROM: EASTSIDE CAR CLUB :angel:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow another fallen rider... May he rest in peace


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

R.I.P what happened?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP MR. Derrick Ward :angel: 

Prayers go out to family and Low C from Bay Area Bosses ..... 

Anything you need let me know ....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

May he rest in peace. A true Frisco Legend who set it down for the rest of us.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

R.I.P.MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY,FRIENDS,AND LOW CREATION C.C.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 13 2007, 05:39 PM~7686062
> *May he rest in peace.  A true Frisco Legend who set it down for the rest of us.
> *


X2 HE DID SET IT DOWN FOR THE REST OF US IN THE BAY TO ENJOY THIS GREAT LIFESTYLE----REST IN PEACE HOMIE ---FROM YOUR HOMIE TITO AND THE BLVD KINGS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

this has been a very bad week.... too much bad news on lil  

RIP mr. derrick ward :angel:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

OUR PRAYER'S GO OUT TO THE FAMILY & FRIEND'S AND LOW CREATION CAR CLUB. FROM DUKE'S NOR-CAL CAR CLUB. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:angel: :angel: GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2007, 06:47 PM~7686408
> *RIP :angel:
> *


may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Didnt know him but if he was a lowrider, he was my family :yessad:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 13 2007, 06:58 PM~7686461
> *Didnt know him but if he was a lowrider, he was my family :yessad:
> *


X10 :yessad: 

R.I.P


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

R.I.P. Mr. Derrick Ward :angel:
Thanks for everything you have done for the Lowrider community, my prayers go out to his family and car club.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2007, 09:23 PM~7687444
> *R.I.P. Mr. Derrick Ward :angel:
> Thanks for everything you have done for the Lowrider community, my prayers go out to his family and car club.
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Our prayers go out to his family and club,much respect from LO*LYSTICS cc


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

RIP......... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

REST IN PEACE "D" WE'LL MISS YOU MY BROTHA......PAULY NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE WATCH OVER THE REST OF US AND GOD BLESS


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2007, 03:14 PM~7685004
> *I got a phone call from Glen this morning that Derrick Ward founder  of Low Creations C.C. passed away late last night early morning. Our  Hearts and Prayers goes out to the family.  You will be missed!!!
> R.I.P Mr. Derrick Ward. :angel:  :angel:
> *


MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

_Today we lost a brother, a mentor, and a legend!_









Derek Ward as we knew him. Derek was a bay area legend. He and four co-founders formed Low Creations Car Club in 1974. Derek was the first president out of six to lead the club in it's 33 years of existance. Derek was in the first wave of lowriders in the bay to take it to the next level of the game as we know it. His leadership and philosophy shows till this day in our club. Derek was the first to have no colorlines in the club, Low Creations was known for having many members of different nationalities and backgrounds. In the late 70's Derek and the co-founders were the first in the bay to bring the standards of lowriding to next level in the bay area: Candy paint jobs, Zenith wire wheels, Chrome undercarriages.









Today we pay respect to a true legend from the bay area. Not only for Derek, but for every Triple O.G's who put it down before us. Lowriding as we know it is "a way of life". This culture has made it's way around the world two times over, Sometimes we forget who laid the path for us. There are angels who bring us together like Chago and lil Eddy, it's a great feeling to be part of history and unity at the same time. 

To all my past and present members you will always be my brother, even if your in a different club or a solo-rider. we are joined by Derek and Low Creations. And to all my Layitlow family we are the future of the game now. We must know our past to build our future and never forget our roots!!!!



















Rest in peace my brother we will miss you!

Donny aka OG FLIP
Low Creations C.C
Frisco
Club Secretary


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

RIP DEREK OUR PRAYERS FROM OUR FAMILIA TO YOURS, REALLY SAD TO HEAR THIS... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

FROM ABE A&I CUSTOMS AKA ABES CUSTOMS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

R.I.P. DEREK :angel: 
JOE FROM LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pic is  

Sorry to hear about your fellow rider. May he always ride in peace.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

R.I.P.MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY,FRIENDS,AND LOW CREATION C.C.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: Definetly set the bar for the Bay.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

We lost a true OG lowrider. My prayers go out to his family. His presence will be missed at the shows. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

Condolences & Respect go out to Derrick and all his loved ones.

1 luv to my Low C comrades.











B A Y L E G E N D S

never die


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*REST IN PEACE....!!!!!
AND TO ALL THE MEMEBERS IN "LOW CREATION C.C"
BE STRONG AND REMEMBER ALL THE MEMORIES......*


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

rest in peace homie!!! :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7688122
> *Today we lost a brother, a mentor, and a legend!
> 
> 
> ...




Bump


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*MY YOU REST IN PEACE DEREK WITH THE ANGEL :angel: THE BAY HAS TRUELY LOST A LEGEND I SEND MY PRAYERS TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY.*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. homeboy :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

DERICK WARD [FOUNDER] OF LOW CREATIONS C.C. REST IN PEACE MY BROTHER YOU WILL ALWAYS BE LOVED AND REMEMBERED. YOUR LEGACY WILL LIVE ON FOREVER AND I KNOW YOU WILL BE WATCHING OVER US FOR THIS TO HAPPEN. IT WAS AN HONOR OF BEING YOUR FRIEND AND YOU BEING A MENTOR TO ME FOR THE TIME YOU SPENT ON EARTH. NOW YOUR IN THE HEAVENS LOOKING AT US. WE WILL MEET AGAIN TO FINISH WERE WE LEFT OFF.............LOVE YOU BRO!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

man this is a bad week for the lowrider world. first lil eddie then truuchas brother, now a founder of low creations. RIP GUYS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

much love and respect for the whole low C family....our prayers go out to the ward family for there precious lose........ luxurious car club


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

our hearts and prayers go out the friends and family R.I.P.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7688122
> *Today we lost a brother, a mentor, and a legend!
> 
> 
> ...























ttt


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

This is truley horrible news .
i olny met derek once and even though i was a a younger dude he still showed me respect and told me all about the old times back in the day 
derek will be rembered in every ones hearts 

RIP DEREK


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

sorry to hear what happend, my condolences to the family and R.I.P bro.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2007, 02:14 PM~7685004
> *I got a phone call from Glen this morning that Derek Ward founder  of Low Creations C.C. passed away late last night early morning. Our  Hearts and Prayers goes out to the family.  You will be missed!!!
> R.I.P Mr. Derek Ward. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Prayers go with him and his family


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you so much for the kind words my layitlow family. Tonite The president and I went to derrick's last dinner benefit to raise money for services. The ward family thanks all of the lowriders community. They did not realize how much of a pioneer Derrick was in this community. I told them to log on and they will see. Low Creations also thanks you as well.









Also today I dusted off the cobwebbs and drove this out of retirment in honor of Derrick.


Don aka OG flip
Low Creations C.C
Frisco


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations C.C (picture taken 1975) Derrick in the middle
Frisco


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 11:36 PM~7693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rest in peace Mr. Ward .....


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Rest in peace my brother Derrick, you will be sadly missed , but will never be forgotten. It was 1978 when we first met and it was the plaque with the bridge with the words Low Creations in between that caught my eye which I had to walk up and see. You will be remebered for LC and what you brought to the bay area, but also to the lifestyle that we all live and breathe forever...


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2007, 02:08 PM~7690214
> *man this is a bad week for the lowrider world. first lil eddie then truuchas brother, now a founder of low creations.  RIP GUYS
> *



lil eddie died?!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 11:28 PM~7693112
> *Thank you so much for the kind words my layitlow family. Tonite The president and I went to derrick's last dinner benefit to raise money for services. The ward family thanks all of the lowriders community. They did not realize how much of a pioneer Derrick was in this community. I told them to log on and they will see. Low Creations also thanks you as well.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

LIFE IS TOO SHORT, BUT I BET HE CAN TELL SOME STORIES ABOUT HIS LIFE.....THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT BEING THE FOUNDER OF A CLUB AND WATCHING IT THROUGH THE YEARS....MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CLUB AND MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 11:28 PM~7693112
> *Thank you so much for the kind words my layitlow family. Tonite The president and I went to derrick's last dinner benefit to raise money for services. The ward family thanks all of the lowriders community. They did not realize how much of a pioneer Derrick was in this community. I told them to log on and they will see. Low Creations also thanks you as well.
> 
> 
> ...










uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My prayers go out to him and his family :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 15 2007, 12:28 AM~7693112
> *Thank you so much for the kind words my layitlow family. Tonite The president and I went to derrick's last dinner benefit to raise money for services. The ward family thanks all of the lowriders community. They did not realize how much of a pioneer Derrick was in this community. I told them to log on and they will see. Low Creations also thanks you as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Much respect. He is an OG bay area Lowriding pioneer to the fullest. I have read about him many times over the years. Ride in Peace. Prayers to the family and all those close to him. :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

The first president and the first vice-president holding the plaque. (Derrick and Perfecto)
at the 25th anniversary.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

The original mold from 1974 (this should be in a museum)


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Big Joe's 58(picture 1974)
RIP


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Perfecto's glasshouse Lowrider cover car (sometime in the seventies)


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Don, keep them pictures coming, Got to everyone know especially from the Bay Area what Mr. Derek Ward did for the lowrider movement and a founder of Low Creations C.C. and still going strong coming up at our 35 year anniversary. Thank you for letting me being a part of a Great, Great Car Club. We won't let you down.R.I.P :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low "C" ladies 1975, What class huh!!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7688122
> *Today we lost a brother, a mentor, and a legend!
> 
> 
> ...




Bump


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Much love and respect to Derick and his family.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 15 2007, 07:04 PM~7698064
> *
> 
> 
> ...
























ttt


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

R.I.P :tears: :angel:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

From our Family to Yours, our prayers go out to all of Derrick's family and of course to all of the past and present members of Low C. You know that we are out here en las calles for you and anything you need, just call.  Onelove Y Paz


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

R.I.P DERRICK , OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL OF DERRICK'S
FAMILY AND CAR CLUB FAMILY 

:tears: :angel: :angel: DEEP WEST HYDRAULICS 563


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 16 2007, 07:46 PM~7707236
> *From our Family to Yours, our prayers go out to all of Derrick's family and of course to all of the past and present members of Low C.  You know that we are out here en las calles for you and anything you need, just call.   Onelove Y Paz
> *


Thank you Robert! The triple OG'g are coming out the wood work for the passing of a legend! You know Low "C" got mad love for the UCE FAMILY. Kita is still part of us through Derrick and the co-founders. Derrick and Perfecto love kita like a brother, and are proud of the organization he built.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 16 2007, 08:04 PM~7707483
> *Thank you Robert! The triple OG'g are coming out the wood work the passing of a legend! You know Low "C" got mad love for the UCE FAMILY. Kita is still part of us through Derrick and the co-founders. Derrick and Perfecto love kita like a brother, and are proud of the organization he built.
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 16 2007, 09:23 PM~7708315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

RIP GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's good to see all the love that is being brought forth. He will be forever remembered and honored in our community. We all have our time and moment in life, some never make a mark but he made a dent in this world and will not be forgotten. Our prayers and thoughts go out to Derricks family. We will once again ride together!

Ride In Paradise.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7708310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what magazine is this from?

RIP


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 17 2007, 08:13 PM~7716474
> *what magazine is this from?
> 
> RIP
> *


LRM 1978


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:52 PM~7716286
> *It's good to see all the love that is being brought forth. He will be forever remembered and honored in our community. We all have our time and moment in life, some never make a mark but he made a dent in this world and will not be forgotten. Our prayers and thoughts go out to Derricks family. We will once again ride together!
> 
> Ride In Paradise.
> *


Street Low you guys were there for us at our 25th aniversary. Some of the picture you see were cropt from street low magazine pictures. Thanks for being there!!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*this guy was a down ass low rider he did a few jobs for me and there was a few times when I was stuck and he went out there for me took my navie in hooked it up and told me not to swett it.... erik if you are reading this I'm really sorry about what happened to your dad bro...I was just there yesterday morning asking you about how he was doing it just blows my mind bro but hey....r.i.p derrik...and thank you for all your help!!!

gus
CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
FOUNDER/PRESIDENT*


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: THE VIEWING WILL BE THIS THURSDAY AT THE CYPRESS LAWN IN COLMA CA.
FROM 6:00PM TO 9:00PM AND THE FUNERAL WILL BE FRIDAY AT 11:00AM IN SAN FRAN
ADDRESS OF CHURCH IS 5845 MISSION ST :angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:52 PM~7716286
> *It's good to see all the love that is being brought forth. He will be forever remembered and honored in our community. We all have our time and moment in life, some never make a mark but he made a dent in this world and will not be forgotten. Our prayers and thoughts go out to Derricks family. We will once again ride together!
> 
> Ride In Paradise.
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: I will be there to pay my respects :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I would like to thank Low Creations for allowing Me to pay my respects to Derrick, it was a beautiful ceramony, you can tell he was a highly respected man, Low Creations I know you will keep his memory alive !!!!! :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2007, 03:26 PM~7737850
> *Yeah I would like to thank Low Creations for allowing Me to pay my respects to Derrick, it was a beautiful ceramony, you can tell he was a highly respected man, Low Creations I know you will keep his memory alive !!!!! :angel:
> *



His legacy will continue forever. :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

On behalf of Low Creations C.C, I would like to thank the bay area car clubs that attended our founder "Derrick Ward" services.

Blvd Kings
Nuestro Estilo
Low Conspiracy
Rollerz Only
New Style
Frisco's Finest 
Fo' Fifteen
Low Vintage
And those I missed.

Thanks for bringing your cars. That was some last cruise for Derrick, Police escort through three cities. HuH!!!!

G-Style will post pics.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2007, 02:26 PM~7737850
> *Yeah I would like to thank Low Creations for allowing Me to pay my respects to Derrick, it was a beautiful ceramony, you can tell he was a highly respected man, Low Creations I know you will keep his memory alive !!!!! :angel:
> *


THANKS REGAL KING


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 20 2007, 05:56 PM~7738949
> *His legacy will continue forever. :angel:
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

May he rest in peace .... i wanted to be there but i was stuck at work .... i send my prayers to his family and the Low C family ....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 20 2007, 09:51 PM~7740561
> *May he rest in peace .... i wanted to be there but i was stuck at work .... i send my prayers to his family and the Low C family ....
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE LOCS


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry bout your loss Rip to him :angel: Keep your head up


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry i couldent make it guys
thanks for understanding glen


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

i seen that six 5 cadi rag in a street low back in the 90s still lookin good


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 20 2007, 11:18 PM~7740675
> *sorry i couldent make it guys
> thanks for understanding glen
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pictures Glen


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 20 2007, 08:27 PM~7739581
> *On behalf of Low Creations C.C, I would like to thank the bay area car clubs that attended our founder "Derrick Ward" services.
> 
> Blvd Kings
> ...




Can't forget Low Vintage.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 21 2007, 04:33 PM~7743529
> *Can't forget Low Vintage.
> *


Yes how could I forget! Rick and Ricardo met at my house. My bad, much props Low "V"


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 20 2007, 06:56 PM~7738949
> *His legacy will continue forever. :angel:
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Did he roll with the Hells Angels also??


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2007, 10:25 PM~7740695
> *Nice pictures Glen
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 22 2007, 10:02 AM~7747210
> *Did he roll with the Hells Angels also??
> *


He knows them but he had his own crew


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Friday, April 20, 2007 (SF Chronicle)
Derrick Ward -- much loved car customizer
Julian Guthrie, Chronicle Staff Writer


Seven-year-old Derrick Ward would sit on the front steps of his 
family
home in San Francisco's Excelsior district and call out the make and 
model
of passing cars.
Forty-three years later, weakened by pancreatic cancer that left him
delirious and near death, he talked about cars in his sleep. He made
circular motions with his hand as if washing or waxing one of his prize
custom designs.
The San Francisco car buff, who began pimping rides before the 
gritty work
had a catchy name, died on April 13 at age 50.
Friends and family remembered the life of a good guy who loved cars 
and in
1974 co-founded the city's first lowrider club in the Mission -- even
though he was black. The club's motto was "no color lines."
"My brother spent his whole life thinking about cars, and working on
cars," said Lynn Dalton. "I just remember him sitting on the porch and
playing in the yard, and he would know every car that drove by."
After graduating from Balboa High School, Mr. Ward went to work 
fixing
cars. It wasn't long before he was chasing down square headlights to
replace round ones, installing old dashboards in new cars, and playing
with hydraulics. He started studying a car's stance, its candy paint 
and
shiny chrome.
"We all met in the early 1970s when we'd see a guy cruising down 
Mission
in a lowrider," said Joe Vasconcelos, who was one of the founding 
members
of the Low Creations Car Club, which continues today. "There weren't a 
lot
of us then, so we'd pull over and talk. From that, lifelong friendships
were formed.
"Derrick was the founding president of the club. We came from all
neighborhoods of the city, and we were all ethnicities -- African
American, Filipino, Guatemalan. We were brought together by a love of
cars."
In 1979, Vasconcelos' beloved 1963 Impala was stolen and crashed. He 
had
poured money into it, and considered having the Impala totaled. "I
remember to this day how Derrick said 'No, we'll help you. Don't give 
up
on it.' So, we slowly bought parts and rebuilt it. It ended up winning 
a
lot of trophies in car shows."
Longtime friend Ramone Quintana said he remembers the day Mr. Ward 
moved
into his neighborhood. Quintana was 17, and Mr. Ward was 27.
"He had this real nice car with bright orange paint," Quintana said. 
"We
became instant friends. He was like a father to me. He showed me the 
auto
body business. He showed me what it was like to work hard. He did every
type of car, from lowriders to hot rods to simple body work. There was
nothing he couldn't do."
Much of the work was self-taught. When Mr. Ward decided to venture 
into
chop tops -- chopping the top off a car -- he practiced on his own
vehicle. When the original top wouldn't fit back on, he went to a 
junkyard
for a new car top and welded it until he got it right.
Bob Mendez, who runs an auto repair shop in San Francisco and often 
traded
work with Mr. Ward, said, "There's nothing bad that anyone can say 
about
him. He was the nicest guy in the world." Tall and lanky, Mr. Ward was
content to kick back with a six pack, pizza -- and good friends.
In 2001, Mr. Ward opened the What It Is body shop in Pacifica. The 
older
of his two sons, Eric Ward, 21, plans to keep the shop running.
"Man, I've been helping out Pops since Mom would let me out of the 
house
to go work with him, maybe when I was 10 or 11," Eric Ward said. "He 
was
really laid-back, open-minded. A real cool cat."
He laughed recalling the cars and car parts that filled his 
childhood home
and yard.
"He'd always be buying new cars," Eric Ward said. "Mom wasn't too 
happy
with that. There were times when we'd have fenders and doors inside the
house." One of his dad's favorite cars was a 1964 Chevelle lowrider. 
The
top had been seamlessly chopped off and replaced. His dad also did 
things
like install a 1964 dashboard and a 1980 front end onto a 1975 
Chevrolet
truck.
"This shop was his legacy," Eric Ward said. "The cars. The good 
feeling he
gave to people."
Mr. Ward is survived by his wife, Anna; his sisters Lynn Dalton and 
Ingrid
Ward of San Francisco; and his sons Eric and Chris.
A funeral will be held at 11 a.m. today at the Christian Center at 
5845
Mission St. in San Francisco. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright 2007 SF Chronicle


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7750570
> *Friday, April 20, 2007 (SF Chronicle)
> Derrick Ward -- much loved car customizer
> Julian Guthrie, Chronicle Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

REST IN PEACE... FROM THE R.O. FAMILY


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

rest in peace homie :tears: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 20 2007, 08:27 PM~7739581
> *On behalf of Low Creations C.C, I would like to thank the bay area car clubs that attended our founder "Derrick Ward" services.
> 
> Blvd Kings
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I MISS YOU D :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Keeping this TTT.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 26 2007, 05:28 PM~7781225
> *Keeping this TTT.
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 24 2007, 09:07 PM~7767194
> *I MISS YOU  D :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

R.I.P MY GOOD FREIND DERRECK YOUR MEMORY STAY'S HERE FOREVER...
ANYTHING YOUR SONS,FAMILY AND LOW CREATIONS C.C NEED PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT ANY TIME,WILL BE WILLING TO HELP IN ANY WAY I CAN POSSIBILITY CAN THAT GOES FOR ME AND ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA ...

PM FOR NUMBER OR E-MAIL 

[email protected]


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Apr 29 2007, 07:55 PM~7799715
> *R.I.P MY GOOD FREIND DERRECK YOUR MEMORY STAY'S HERE FOREVER...
> ANYTHING YOUR SONS,FAMILY AND LOW CREATIONS C.C  NEED PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT ANY TIME,WILL BE WILLING TO HELP IN ANY WAY I CAN POSSIBILITY CAN THAT GOES FOR ME AND ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA ...
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

.....To The Top......


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 10:36 PM~7693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I remember this pic , I was only knee high criusing with Nano from Low C.

Our Prayers go with him and his family.*


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

R.I.P. One Thing that always impressed about Low Creations is when I would see their members in car shows in San Jose or King and Story they all got along like brothers no matter where they were from. I hope alot of young Lowriders follow Derricks example and realize that if you are a Lowrider, You are a Lowrider no matter where your from. Its bad enough we have the media and the Police always trying to pit us against each other. God Bless his family


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keeping it to the top. :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Apr 30 2007, 09:50 PM~7808202
> *R.I.P.  One Thing that always impressed about Low Creations is when I would see their members in car shows in San Jose or King and Story they all got along like brothers no matter where they were from. I hope alot of young Lowriders follow Derricks example and realize that if you are a Lowrider, You are a Lowrider no matter where your from. Its bad enough we have the media and the Police always trying to pit us against each other. God Bless his family
> *


That's a great 1st post :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 2 2007, 06:24 PM~7822358
> *That's a great 1st post :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, I'm still tryin how to figure out how to use this site. There doesn't seem to be too many good role models left for the new schoolers. 50 was way too young, but its what you leave behind for others to learn from that counts.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

R.I.P. TO HOMIE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco+Apr 15 2007, 01:36 AM~7693159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures are worth a thousand words. Thanks for sharing. God Bless him, his family, and Low Creations CC.

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

WASSUP HOMIES, :wave: 
WE HAVE TO KEEP THIS ON TOP NEVER TO BE FORGOTTEN R.I.P DERRICK :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@May 8 2007, 09:03 PM~7863465
> *WASSUP HOMIES, :wave:
> WE HAVE TO KEEP THIS ON TOP NEVER TO BE FORGOTTEN R.I.P DERRICK :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You are very right!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Bring this topic up to the top :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2007, 11:11 AM~7889181
> *Bring this topic up to the top :angel:
> *




x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*LoW CrEaTioNs * :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 03:00 PM~7901903
> *LoW CrEaTioNs   :wave:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 13 2007, 06:48 PM~7895924
> *bump
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

RIP.....DERRICK. :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 15 2007, 09:52 PM~7913096
> *RIP.....DERRICK. :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

hello low c members wassup derreck rip homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 15 2007, 09:52 PM~7913096
> *RIP.....DERRICK. :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@May 16 2007, 05:18 PM~7919250
> *hello low c members wassup derreck rip homie :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 22 2007, 08:50 AM~7954953
> *TO THE TOP
> *


x2


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

ride in peace :angel: :angel:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

RIP :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 23 2007, 06:57 PM~7966287
> *BUMP  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 6 2007, 02:50 PM~8054552
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8087098
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 05:39 PM~8099208
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

wassup to low c and to our fellow angel derreck who's up in the sky looking at us... r.i.p bro... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jun 19 2007, 01:12 PM~8135458
> *wassup to low c and to our fellow angel derreck who's up in the sky looking at us... r.i.p bro... :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8087098
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 24 2007, 06:14 PM~8168144
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 25 2007, 08:45 PM~8176002
> *:yes:
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 28 2007, 07:30 PM~8197781
> *:angel:
> *


.


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

WHAT IT DEW LOW C & OUR FELLOW FRIEND DERRECK HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IS OKAY RIP MY BROTHA HOPE TO SEE YOUR KIDS AT THE SHOP ONE OF THESE DAYS ILL ROLL BY TO WHATS GOING ON....
MISSING YOU BRO


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT for a Legend in the Game :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 09:05 AM~8225454
> *TTT for a Legend in the Game :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Apr 13 2007, 05:24 PM~7686295
> *:angel:  :angel:  GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY
> *


2X


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 5 2007, 08:27 PM~8243958
> *:angel:
> *


.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 5 2007, 07:27 PM~8243958
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

:angel: 
wassup brothas


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jul 10 2007, 05:00 PM~8278308
> *:angel:
> wassup brothas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

R.I.P Homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

wassup brothas whats going on rip my fellow friend


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 16 2007, 09:05 PM~8323926
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 5 2007, 07:27 PM~8243958
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*may he rest peacefully in heaven ...*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 23 2007, 06:18 PM~8373995
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 12:25 PM~8354040
> *may he rest peacefully in heaven ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: HEY "D"


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8471186
> *:angel: HEY "D"
> *


 :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8471186
> *:angel: HEY "D"
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

rip my brotha never forgotten


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8471186
> *:angel: HEY "D"
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

THANKS FOR POSTING.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Aug 16 2007, 05:46 PM~8571359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8471186
> *:angel: HEY "D"
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:angel: REST IN PEACE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

very nicely said my brotha at the lrm show much love 2 the ward family and low creations cc. :thumbsup: 

this one for u you my brotha derreck r.i.p


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

rest in peace mayne.


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

TO THE TOP
MY BROTHA


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 30 2007, 07:04 PM~8682033
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 28 2007, 09:08 PM~8666062
> *TO THE TOP
> MY BROTHA
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:angel: TTT


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8717591
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:angel: there will never be another person like derick he was a true angel in human form by the way he helped people without asking for anything in return .... :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Sep 18 2007, 05:01 PM~8819619
> *:angel: there will never be another person like derick he was a true angel in human form  by the way he helped people without asking for anything in return .... :angel:
> *


X2....GOOD WORDS RON.......THANKS.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

RIP 
a man who changed the game for good


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 4 2007, 03:21 PM~8932767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

:angel: :wave: 
ttt


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SORRY TWO HERE ABOUT YOUR LOSS. HE WAS A GREAT GUY.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 9 2007, 03:46 PM~8962891
> *SORRY TWO HERE ABOUT YOUR LOSS. HE WAS A GREAT GUY.
> *


THANKS TONY.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

RIP :angel: :angel: 

my prayers go out to the family and club!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 17 2007, 07:52 PM~8813227
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 25 2007, 07:09 PM~9085031
> *R.I.P :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 24 2007, 08:07 PM~7767194
> *I MISS YOU  D :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 17 2007, 07:52 PM~8813227
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

to the top 

rip dereck :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: What up D.......I hope your watching bro


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 13 2007, 10:24 PM~9223317
> *:angel: What up D.......I hope your watching bro
> *


he is glen 

RIP DEREK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 14 2007, 10:11 PM~9231177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 14 2007, 10:11 PM~9231177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DERRICK :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

rip my brotha and hope your family had a nice thanksgiving will be missing you :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 14 2007, 09:11 PM~9231177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: was at the shop a few weeks ago, seems like his son is doing good :thumbsup: God Bless


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt 




R.I P. :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY BROTHER DERRICK, MY WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND THE LOW CREATIONS FAMILY MERRY CHRISMAS BE SAFE ..... :angel: :wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas Derrick. :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas Derrick. :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: ARE PRAYERS ARE WITH U GUYS!!! "TOGETHER CC"


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS DERRICK :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy New Years To Derrick and his Family may you all have a good year in 2008 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: TTT :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

Ride in peace homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

R.I.P MY BROTHA


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 18 2008, 09:04 PM~9975585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

to da top r.i.p my brotha :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Mar 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10147161
> *to da top r.i.p my brotha :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

R.I.P........... :angel: :angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

TO THE TOP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10175772
> *:angel:
> *


.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 17 2008, 11:41 AM~10188522
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

:angel: r.i.p. bro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10377717
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 11 2008, 04:44 PM~10394252
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Derrick, today was a great day. Many people came out to the event. O.G.'s and younger people sharing stories. You probably laughing at some of the stories as you where looking over everybody there. 









:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 15 2008, 08:00 PM~10425393
> *:angel: :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10408589
> *Derrick, today was a great day. Many people came out to the event. O.G.'s and younger people sharing stories. You probably laughing at some of the stories as you where looking over everybody there.
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 18 2008, 11:06 PM~10451696
> *:angel:
> *


r.i.p


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2






:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

r i p


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: 


Does anyone know how the family is doing? I know last I stopped by the shop his son was doing pretty good :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2008, 02:39 PM~10705868
> *:angel:
> Does anyone know how the family is doing? I know last I stopped by the shop his son was doing pretty good :dunno:
> *


The best people to know is Don, or Glen. At the show we had they were doing good. 
















:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

to the top my brotha may you rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:

derrick was a coo........guy man helped me out alot..... r.i.p


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

His Son is working on getting his Malibu out again


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10994412
> *His Son is working on getting his Malibu out again
> *


The chop top!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10994984
> *The chop top!!!
> *


:yes: from the movie Crackers :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

paying respects again to an OG


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DID YOU KNOW THAT LOW CREATIONS
HAD ANOTHER CHAPTER IN HEAVEN FOR
YEARS ,MY DAD BIG PAUL, DERRICK , BIG JOE , GLEN AND NICK,








celia's evil wayz trike
to all my low c. brotherz that past we miss you all :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel: r.i.p.derrick


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 8 2008, 03:20 PM~11295879
> *DID YOU KNOW THAT LOW CREATIONS
> HAD ANOTHER CHAPTER IN HEAVEN FOR
> YEARS ,MY DAD BIG PAUL, DERRICK , BIG JOE , GLEN AND NICK,
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

R.I.P TO ALL THAT PAST.
YOU BROTHERS WILL BE MISSED......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

TO ALL OF THE LOW C. MEMBERS THAT PAST..

WOULD YOU REMEMBER MY NAME WHEN I GET TO HEAVEN.......

TO BIG PAUL WITH THE 77 T-BIRD .
YOUR SON DOWN HERE MISSES THE HELL OUTTA OF YOU..

DERICK W. WITH THE CHOPPED TOP 64 NOVA
WE MISS YOU JUST AS MUCH ,

IN LOVING MEMORIES
(PREZ/CEO) DERICK WARD , (1ST GEN/TRES) PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. , (MEMBER) NICK DALLAS 
AND TO THE REST THAT PAST ......................................

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ...........
TO ALL LOW C. THAT STILL LOW RIDE TILL WE DIE .......

"DAD"!! DOES HEAVEN HAVE A GETTO ?
FR: YOUR SON PAUL E. FELICIANO JR. 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

top of the game .......... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

top of the game .......... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11352718
> *TO ALL OF THE LOW C. MEMBERS THAT PAST..
> 
> WOULD YOU REMEMBER MY NAME WHEN I GET TO HEAVEN.......
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11352718
> *TO ALL OF THE LOW C. MEMBERS THAT PAST..
> 
> WOULD YOU REMEMBER MY NAME WHEN I GET TO HEAVEN.......
> ...


low ride or die !!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO BIG PAUL ,
YOUR GRAND DAUGHTERS TRIKE GOT 
FIRST PLACE AT THE FRESNO SHOW DAD...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT 
TO ALL LOW C. THAT PAST 
YOU WILL BE REMEMBERED ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11352718
> *TO ALL OF THE LOW C. MEMBERS THAT PAST..
> 
> WOULD YOU REMEMBER MY NAME WHEN I GET TO HEAVEN.......
> ...


DAD YOU WILL NEVER BE FOR GOTTEN !!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I missing you Derek! I am strong because of you.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:38 AM~11517374
> *:angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ALL OF THE LOW C. MEMBERS THAT PAST..

WOULD YOU REMEMBER MY NAME WHEN I GET TO HEAVEN.......

TO BIG PAUL WITH THE 77 T-BIRD .
YOUR SON DOWN HERE MISSES THE HELL OUTTA OF YOU..

DERICK W. WITH THE CHOPPED TOP 64 NOVA
WE MISS YOU JUST AS MUCH ,

IN LOVING MEMORIES
(PREZ/CEO) DERICK WARD , (1ST GEN/TRES) PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. , (MEMBER) NICK DALLAS 
AND TO THE REST THAT PAST ......................................

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ...........
TO ALL LOW C. THAT STILL LOW RIDE TILL WE DIE .......

"DAD"!! DOES HEAVEN HAVE A GETTO ?
FR: YOUR SON PAUL E. FELICIANO JR. 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:









I REMEMBER WHEN THE CARDS WHERE BLACK AND GOLD ......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

REST IN PEACE BROTHERZ ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

FOR DERICK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 16 2008, 06:54 PM~11620147
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAD LOW RIDING IN 
HEAVEN WITH LOW C. PLAQUE IN HIS T-BIRD .


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:54 PM~11626791
> *MY DAD LOW RIDING IN
> HEAVEN WITH LOW C. PLAQUE IN HIS T-BIRD .
> *


http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...slodschool8.jpg


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LET'S REMEMBER THE ONES
THAT SHOWED US THE WAY TO LOW RIDE .


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Sep 17 2008, 02:47 PM~11627662
> *http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...slodschool8.jpg
> *


THAT WAS HIS 74 .
HE'S IN HIS 77 T-BIRD
THAT DERICK PAINTED FOR HIM .......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

REPOST SOME OF HIS OG PATTERNED OUT RIDES.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S FELLAS ,
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Derrick this is for you my brother, just thinking about you. You were a mile stone in Northern California. I'm still holding the original cast.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I'M UNCLE CHOLO IS IN THE SECOND ROW
> ON THE RIGHT SIDE FROM THIS VIEW .....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ran into his son yesterday at the Mall 







:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HEY DAD I MISS U !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO DERRICK AND TO BIG PAUL F !
YOU WILL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:

Everything is in motion to have another car show for next year.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

MARCH 26 , 2009 
IS MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY .
PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. 
R.I.P. DAD


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

remembering you my brotha today looking thru old school mags :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MARCH 26 , 2009 
IS MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY .
PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. 
R.I.P. DAD

celia evil ways !
your gran daughter misses you !
and december 10 , 2008 
would be his 1st year death anni !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> MARCH 26 , 2009
> IS MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY .
> PAUL E. FELICIANO SR.
> R.I.P. DAD
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

MARCH 26 , 2009 
IS MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY .
PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. 
R.I.P. DAD










celia evil ways !
your gran daughter misses you !
and december 10 , 2008 
would be his 1st year death anni !

X 100


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DEC 10th , 
WOULD BE PAUL E SR. 
1 YEAR DEATH ANNI !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CROSSING the BLAQUE THREAD ! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MISS YOU DAD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 13 2007, 03:15 PM~7685430
> *Wow another fallen rider... May he rest in peace
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 19 2008, 09:43 PM~12480565
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

dad we miss you !


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ride in Peace


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 30 2008, 04:29 AM~12558647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAD WE LOVE YOU !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Car Show Info is coming soon.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

For you Derrick keeping your legacy alive!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 8 2009, 01:44 PM~12942058
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

:angel: sorry for the loss


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 21 2009, 04:53 PM~12774276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there 
with my spyder an celia's evil ways !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

JUST PAST MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY LAST THURSDAY !
PAUL E. FELICIANO SR .


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> JUST PAST MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY LAST THURSDAY !
> PAUL E. FELICIANO SR .
> :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2007, 02:14 PM~7685004
> *I got a phone call from Glen this morning that Derek Ward founder  of Low Creations C.C. passed away late last night early morning. Our  Hearts and Prayers goes out to the family.  You will be missed!!!
> R.I.P Mr. Derek Ward. :angel:  :angel:
> *



Our prayers to his family and friends :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

It was a great great day yesterday at the show.

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*R.I.P. TO ALL THAT OPENED A NEW CHAPTER HEAVEN !*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

1980


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: What up "D" :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

AINT 4GOT ABOUT YOU DERRICK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LOW CREATION C.C. HEAVEN CHAPTER !*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 30 2009, 03:52 AM~14042257
> *LOW CREATION C.C. HEAVEN CHAPTER !
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 21 2009, 09:08 AM~14252849
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY FATHER PAUL E. FELICIANO AN DERRICK WARD !

I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE LOW RIDERING IN HEAVEN !

I MISS YOU !


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Apr 13 2007, 05:24 PM~7686295
> *:angel:  :angel:  GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY
> *


2x


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

From Homies for Life Chicago cc to your fam rip bro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:angel: :angel: r.i.p. forever lowriding


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MISS U GUYS !


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

What up "D" :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt.. :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

What up "D" :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: 
R.I.P Bro LOWRIDIN IN HEAVEN ....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## duvies 81 (Feb 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7750570
> *Friday, April 20, 2007 (SF Chronicle)
> Derrick Ward -- much loved car customizer
> Julian Guthrie, Chronicle Staff Writer
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7688122
> *Today we lost a brother, a mentor, and a legend!
> 
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*R.I.P. DELRAY 
*


*HE STARTED MY PATH INTO LOWRIDING WHEN I WAS 9 YRS OLD I GOT A RIDE HOME WITH MY OLDER SIS FROM DERRICK IN HIS RED 64 IMPALA ALSO I REMEMBER WHEN HE BOUGHT THE MALIBU FROM MY BROTHER IN LAWS OLDER BROTHER IT VANISHED FOR A WHILE THEN THE TANGERINE DREAM WAS BORN THANKS FOR STARTING ME ON THE PATH TO LOWRIDING KEPT ME OUT OF TROUBLE LOW & SLOW 4 LIFE FTW * :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

AND I NEVER THANKED HIM FOR THAT   ....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 


:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

my heart goes out stay strong


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## andrewlolo (Oct 28, 2009)

much love


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

whats up big d whats new up there in heaven hope you are alright hope your familia is a good my prayers to you much love homie....

much love to the homies from low c see you guys around


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 PM~18269580
> *whats up big d whats new up there in heaven hope you are alright hope your familia is a good my prayers to you much love homie....
> 
> much love to the homies from low c see you guys around
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank you Abe, Hope all is well homie.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm still here 'D'..................... :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Why I ride, Low and Slow was dedicated to you. Low rider documentary at De young Musuem. I am so proud.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Sep 6 2010, 11:04 PM~18504054
> *Why I ride, Low and Slow was dedicated to you. Low rider documentary at  De young Musuem. I am so proud.
> *


x2...you the man "D" :angel:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:angel: YOUR IN A BETTER PLACE REST IN PEACE HOMIE :angel:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 15 2007, 07:59 PM~7698698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THE ONE ON THE RIGHT..YUMMY :naughty:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*STAY LOW N SLOW*

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

What up "D" Low Cee 4 Life!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 19 2011, 06:32 PM~20130954
> *:angel:
> *


Thanks for keeping this topic up.
Hope all is well with you and the family.
I feel fatherhood coming your way soon.
You still my brother!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 20 2011, 07:20 PM~20137912
> *Thanks for keeping this topic up.
> Hope all is well with you and the family.
> I feel fatherhood coming your way soon.
> ...


thanks Brother..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 02:08 AM~19313495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

RIP OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..........


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

i had the pleasure to know deric for a lil bit and he was a very good person. r.i.p.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## ABES CUSTOMS (Oct 14, 2012)

haven't been on here for a while but RIP D :angel:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

RIP MY BROTHA


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Mufdvr762 (Apr 30, 2013)

ride in peace big homie.


----------

